

Mochi Media Acquired By Shanda Games For $80 Million - andrewpbrett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/11/mochi-media-acquired-by-shanda-games/

======
mbrubeck
The TechCrunch article doesn't mention it, but Mochi has made some major
contributions to Python/Erlang open source and Erlang evangelism for quite a
while, including the MochiWeb HTTP server:
<http://code.google.com/p/mochiweb/>

~~~
mace
Yep, agreed and I believe they created the MochiKit and SimpleJSON projects as
well.

FWIW, MochiWeb is also used by CouchDB and some other Erlang projects too.

~~~
daleharvey
as well as facebook chat

------
amix
Congratulations to Bob Ippolito, a true hacker and co-founder & CTO of Mochi
Media and a guy behind many open-source projects such as MochiWeb, PyTyrant
and MochiKit :-)

~~~
grayrest
I'll toss in my congratulations to Bob and to Jameson and Ryan as well. Ryan
doesn't get a lot of credit, but he's one of the few people out there who can
pull off a Web 2.0 design that's clearly identifiable as such but isn't
derivative.

------
joshu
Congrats to Heyzap, which competes with them.

~~~
paraschopra
How is it beneficial to Heyzap?

~~~
patio11
Successful competitors are God's way of signalling that there is money to be
made in a field. Most markets are not winner take all and can support several
firms, so if you're trying to demonstrate to a skeptical observer that your
idea has value, you can say a) "Look at X, they're successful." and b) "You
can't buy X at any attractive price, but happily for you, we're still cheap.
Comparatively speaking."

That assumes you care about acquisitions. If you don't, though, same deal
except you get to convince yourself. If one of my competitors mentioned
they're making, say, a few million, that would be great news for me: it would
mean there's a few million to be made. (I used to think my entire market
generated probably $100,000 in sales a year. I'm thinking that probably
substantially underestimates the current total, and think the size of the pie
can still be increased.)

~~~
nopinsight
I agree with the benefits mentioned. There are probable drawbacks too,
however.

Usually the acquirer has some strengths that will expand the market
penetration of the company being acquired, in addition to larger coffers to
invest. This could mean tougher competition for their competitors (except when
the acquirer focuses on different market segments from these competitors.)

